# Some sweetness..



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

Just picked some of this up from a friend of mine for my MK4..

:laugh:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I started using that in some of my cars last year.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

The shop I used to get my Motul from in Quebec City couldn't get Motul stock anymore and started carrying this and Gulf Formula G.

I was going to run it but heard from the tech that the Gulf was great too so I ran it in my MK4 2.0 with great results... 

have always heard great things about Total.

The French know how to make good oil (and hot women)


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Where did you source that?


----------

